# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Каркаде

## Nila-vasana d.d.

Можно ли Божествам предлагать каркаде в виде чая? (В качестве украшения, насколько мне известно, его не предлагают, верно?)

----------


## arinaa

Я вот тоже задаюсь этим вопросом, жаль, никто не отвечает.

----------

